# Beer bunny!



## ILikeBigBuns (Oct 2, 2018)

Disclaimer: no bunnies were intoxicated in the taking of these pictures (and the bottles/cans were washed out first).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2018)

Buns just wanna have fun!


----------



## Cookiemonster (Oct 2, 2018)

i want your bunny


----------



## Kaazi (Oct 5, 2018)

That’s cute! Beautiful bun too!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Oct 5, 2018)

do they have bun AA ?


----------



## Susannah (Oct 24, 2018)

So Cute!


----------

